# Fog Machine Help



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Howdy all, a friend of mine gave me a 1000 watt fog machine and it does not work. I have taken the machine completely apart and cleaned everything possible. I have read trouble shooting articles etc. It heats up nice its just not feeding any fluid to the heat source when I click the button. so I'm thinking the pump might have went. It was making a low buzz noise when I hit the button which stopped now..uggh! Does Anyone know where I can get replacement pumps hopefully cheap? I cant seem to find them anywhere and would hate to throw away a good fog machine. Thanks :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

are you able to take the pump apart?


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

It looks like the Pump only has crimped edges so I'm sure it will come apart.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I was able to revive one of my machines several years ago by removing the pump. I was able to get it apart and clean up the rust from the spring.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

At this point I think the pump might be cooked - well done..I figure this based on the pump not making the slight buzzing noise anymore when I compress the button to allow fog to flow...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's worth a try Bob. Wholesale price on a pump (1000watt VEI) is around $59.

What brand is yours?


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah Im going to give it a try Ill let you know how I make out.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Mine is doing the same thing but hasn't quit making that buzzing sound. I got my at Party City a couple years ago. It was set up on the side of the house last year and no one noticed when the juice ran out so it probably ran for about an hour or so with no juice. Plugged it today and I get the same thing BobC is getting. Spirit wants like $80 for a new one and not sure if iParty carries 1000w foggers (Party City left CT).

Will follow this thread and hope BobC gets his going.


----------



## annamarykahn (May 24, 2009)

don't know if anyone has tried this ... but how about a windshield washer pump motor?

being 12vdc, it is probably not practical though

amk


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I am in contact with a company in China they need an order in quantity of 10 or more for the same pumps that run 400W - 1000W foggers. Their price with shipping will come to around $10-$15 a pump if anyone is interested. Haven't really sat down and done the math with shipping yet. :jol:


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

If you are giveing the pump up for dead it can't hurt to try this. Take the pump and tap on it from end to end. You are tring to dislodge the metal piston that moves the diphram back and forth. Good luck with it!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I have had some success with fixing party city foggers that heat up and sound like my mini air compressor but don't draw any fluid by removing the copper line between the pump and the heater and then pushing the button. Make sure that you have the intake line in fluid first. It seems that these pumps need to be primed before they work and this is the best way I've found to do it. Once you push the "on" button on the remote fluid will quickly begin to flow and all should be well again. Just be sure to seal the threads on that copper pipe with something that can stand the heat when you put it all back together or you'll never be able to tighten them enough to keep them from leaking.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, BTW, I should mention that another common problem I find is that the hose from the bottle to the pump often gets crimped and then seems to "Heat seal" itself that way. I just cut off the crimped bit and replace the hose, making sure to use small zip ties to hold it all in place. There seems to be enough hose there to do this one or two times as the crimp almost always happens just in front of the pump. Needless to say you are going to have to unplug the machine, remove the cover and do all this while the thing is cold.


----------

